# NGD! '13 Ibanez RG7421



## MikeSap (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey all! quite a bit of NGD's today! this is my new RG7421! suprisingly it plays and sounds great right out of the box! but i'll still be modding it to death haha. the 3 piece neck is the same that was on my S7320. the back is more flat than rounded and it plays very comfortably. the stock pickups don't sound half bad either but i'll be putting some new ones in asap. overall, this guitar is a steal for the price in my opinion! and finally, an ibanez that isnt black!!! anyways, enough talking. here are some crappy pictures for your enjoyment!


----------



## Watty (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats! Been waiting for one of these to show up before I actually pulled the trigger...


----------



## nik35 (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats dude, it looks so simple and clean, I love it.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been thinking about these also. With the standard style bridge it is easier to mod. I would want to mod one if I get around to pulling the trigger as well. 

I was curious about the neck, sounds like a nice project!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats looks killer man.


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 12, 2013)

it's absolutely a great guitar for the money. i'm very please with it and cannot wait to start modding


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't find these anywhere only the 7420s. Where'd you get it?

HNGD!!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## KITSCH (Feb 12, 2013)

americanmusical.com has 'em


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome. I shall purchase one right away!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 12, 2013)

Great! Congratulations man!


----------



## willis7452 (Feb 12, 2013)

HNGD!! I'm so jealous, these look so amazing I'm totally getting one!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet. I really want someone who has an old 7421 or 7420 to get one and compare them.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn, I don't even play aggressive stuff nowadays, but I want one of these!! HNGD!!


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 12, 2013)

looks really nice.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 12, 2013)

THEY COME IN WHITE NOW!?!?

Whaaaaat. Nice, man!


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 12, 2013)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Sweet. I really want someone who has an old 7421 or 7420 to get one and compare them.



I actually had an old 7421 about 2 years ago. It was a great guitar. These newer 7421's feel closely similar but they are a bit different. I actually prefer the neck shape of these newer ones. Most people prefer the japanese version but i still think these newer ones are great. I'm very happy with this!


----------



## JMP2203 (Feb 12, 2013)

pics of the back please


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat matching headstock  I can just imagine it with some pearloid tuner buttons, too.

I see a lot of potential in these seeing as they're pretty much the new 7321. Can't wait to see your mods on this!


----------



## chewpac (Feb 12, 2013)

oh man. Good timing! Looks awesome. What are your plans for this guy? Pickups? Hardware?


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude, so nice!

I was actually considering grabbin one of those. LOVE the white, congrats on NGD! Always awesome!


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 
My mod plans so far are as follows:
-Bareknuckle warpig calibrated set
-graphtech string saver saddles and tusq nut
-schaller m6 locking tuners with red tortoise shell buttons
-tortoise shell pickguard and matching trus rod cover
-tone knob delete, volume knob placed where tone knob is. Push/push 500k pot for coil split
-3 way toggle switch instead of 5 way blade


----------



## Austin175 (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn that looks great I'm a sucker for white guitars. I think this might be my next 7 string to go with my 7321.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 13, 2013)

White RGs with matching headstocks are made of pure win.


Congratulations.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (Feb 13, 2013)

SWEET JESUS!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice! Seems like it'll be the new standard 7-string. I am glad they went back to the old style bridge- the Gibraltar bridges are fine but there's nothing like that simple and comfortable fixed bridge.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats! That looks absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 13, 2013)

HNGD! I'd love more my old 7420 if it had a fixed bridge...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 13, 2013)

Is there a tiny layer of black something under the white on the headstock? That's a pretty cool little touch if I'm seeing it right.

Dying to know if the 4 means it's a slight step up from the 7321, but I guess it'd be a negligible difference?

Happy NGD!


----------



## Estilo (Feb 13, 2013)

Can anyone comment how these stand up to the originals?


----------



## chris9 (Feb 14, 2013)

white ibanez yeah awesome
congrats on your very cool guitar


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 14, 2013)

OOOO WHITE....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh hell yea... Looks just like the 90s ones down to the pup tabs... 

You fucked up, though. No pics of the ass?


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 14, 2013)

sorry for the delay fellas! here's the back of her!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahh yes... Takes me back to last year when I had one of the old ones... A '99. I miss it...


----------



## jwade (Feb 14, 2013)

Suddenly have the urge to buy and mod into a pseudo-UV7PWH.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

Suddenly think dude above me might be a genius...


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 14, 2013)

That was my plan too, but with the 7420wh. Route a middle pickup and install a pickguard. Should look bad ass.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 14, 2013)

why the eff didn't i think of that!?


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 14, 2013)

I really want the 7420 version of this. I bet the 7420 and the 7421 would be a BEAST with some better pickups in them. Kinda like a rg7321.

Good score, dude!


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, such a beautiful white princess! Nice addition!


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 14, 2013)

another USA only white ibanez 7


----------



## chewpac (Feb 14, 2013)

OP - talk to me about the neck...thoughts? C shape? D? Fret work? I've been looking around at various 7s, and this one works best on a lot of levels, including price point. it would get a pickup swap right away, but if it's resonant and has a great neck, I'll just stop the debating and order one.

thanks!


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 15, 2013)

The neck shape is very comfortable. I'd say a thin D shape. It almost flattens out in the middle of the back. And it is very resonant. With a pickup change, this thing will sound on par with and mid-high end guitar IMO. I would absolutely recommend this shred stick to anyone who asks. You cannot get a better 7 for the price!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 15, 2013)

how does it compare to normal non prestige ibby necks? how about prestige necks?

I need some ibby necks in my life!


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 20, 2013)

decided to throw together a clip on my soundcloud using the stock pickups which suprise me more and more every time i play. i still plan on changing them, but for the time being, they'll suffice

he's the clip! http://soundcloud.com/yoitsmikesap/uhhriff


----------



## Vhyle (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice snag! Nice and simple. And it's not common to see white RGs - very refreshing. Looks awesome!


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn. She's a beauty! HNGD!


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 20, 2013)

MikeyENGL said:


> decided to throw together a clip on my soundcloud using the stock pickups which suprise me more and more every time i play. i still plan on changing them, but for the time being, they'll suffice
> 
> he's the clip! Uhhriff by Michael Saporito on SoundCloud - Hear the world



Very cool man, very cool.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 21, 2013)

sick!


----------



## FireInside (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks amazing! I am a huge sucker for white guitars. Happy NGD!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 21, 2013)

Love that guitar. Very cool man, great score!!


----------



## DarthV (Feb 21, 2013)

How do the neck and bridge compare to your rga prestige? I'm putting some serious thought into a fixed bridge 7 and don't want to spend a whole lot of money doing it. I guess if I could find a great price on a rg1527, I'd block the trem on my older rg7620  Also waiting to see what the new sterling jp70 will be like.


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 21, 2013)

The neck and bridge on my rga prestige were bkp aftermaths. Never played the stock pickups so i couldn't tell you how they sound. But the pickups on the rg7421 are decent. They can get a little muddy at times but with the right eq and tone settings, you can make just about any pickups sound decent.


----------



## DarthV (Feb 21, 2013)

I meant the neck and bridge, not the pickups! lol


----------



## MikeSap (Feb 21, 2013)

lol my bad. the neck is pretty comfortable. it's got a nice thin D profile and it plays effortlessly in my opinion. and i have terribly small fingers haha. the bridge is great as well. i was considering changing it to a retrofitted hipshot, but it's honestly a solid bridge. the only thing i'll be changing is the saddles. going with graphtech. but that's just my personal preference tone-wise. these stock bridges to the job just fine


----------



## FooBAR (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sorry...I've been out of the loop for a looooooooong while;
but is Ibanez reissuing both RG7420 & 7421?

Or are these not MIJ?
(In which case, why are they naming these the same as the old MIJ ones?)

Oh...and the guitar looks STUNNING in white!
Congrats on the score!


----------



## Exploder (Feb 22, 2013)

That just looks disgustingly awesome in white!


----------



## DarthV (Feb 22, 2013)

FooBAR said:


> I'm sorry...I've been out of the loop for a looooooooong while;
> but is Ibanez reissuing both RG7420 & 7421?
> 
> Or are these not MIJ?
> ...



No, the new ones are not MiJ. As to why name them that way? Who knows.


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 22, 2013)

I played one today and didn't like it, bridge was very uncomfortable (felt sharp to my palm). Anyone know if it can be retrofitted with something like a Hipshot bridge? 

Other than that a good setup could fix the other issues I had with the guitar, specifically the sharp fret edges.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn why couldn't they have just modeled the neck after the early 2000's skunk stripe version... yes I know I am assuming/wanting too much. I already have one from that time period anyway.


----------



## Default_M (Feb 23, 2013)

Bit off topic, but is the UV7BK reissue MIJ?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 23, 2013)

Default_M said:


> Bit off topic, but is the UV7BK reissue MIJ?



No. MII at the Ibanez Premium factory, just like all the rest.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Feb 23, 2013)

DarthV said:


> No, the new ones are not MiJ. As to why name them that way? Who knows.



To confuse the living crap out of the used market


----------



## Default_M (Feb 24, 2013)

What exactly is MiJ these days? Just J Customs and Jems?


----------



## DLMartin1987 (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't kept up with the new guitars Ibanez has put out recently but I was a big dan of the older MIJ seven strings, so I was cruising around ebay today and was super excited to find an RG7421 in white, because I didn't think they had made them in white, but then after a closer look it didn't look the same as the original 7421 so I did a bit of poking around and found out they re-issued it. The old 7421s were great, but the low price tag on the re-issue scares me, because most of the cheap Ibanezes these days are pretty poorly made. I'd definitely like to try one out, but my guess would be that it's not anywhere near the quality of the old MIJ version. I'd be interested to hear some more opinions tho.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awwww yeah, haha! Looks great in white, congrats man! What's the rundown on your plans to mod it?


----------



## s4tch (Mar 1, 2013)

Default_M said:


> What exactly is MiJ these days? Just J Customs and Jems?



Prestige (at least most of them), J-Custom, and a bunch of sigs.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 1, 2013)

Spec wise, It's basically a 7321 without the gibraltar in white. Not sure why they call it a 7421


----------



## rekab (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to have one in white but I really can't believe they are using the name RG7421 for a guitar that is obviously not the same as the original. O well, still looks like a great guitar for the money. HNGD


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 1, 2013)

Default_M said:


> What exactly is MiJ these days? Just J Customs and Jems?


J.Customs and like 99% of Prestiges


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Mar 1, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Prestige (at least most of them), J-Custom, and a bunch of sigs.



Which prestiges aren't MIJ?!? If it isn't MIJ it isn't a prestige.


----------



## s4tch (Mar 1, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> Which prestiges aren't MIJ?!? If it isn't MIJ it isn't a prestige.



SA2120FM - Ibanez Wiki
S2075FW - Ibanez Wiki
SZ2020FM - Ibanez Wiki
Maybe there's more of these.

I think that all current Prestige series are MIJ, but there were examples for MIK Prestige (see above), and I wouldn't rule out a bunch of MII Prestiges in the future. The Premiums prove that the Indo plant is capable of manufacturing fine quality.


----------



## cdn7 (May 4, 2013)

I just got one of these yesterday and I am so bloody happy with it! The 3-pc wizard neck feels amazing, the pickups are pretty good (although I am certain I will swap them out with some Lundgrens over time) and the fact that it's a fixed bridge was the icing on the cake! For the price, this guitar is totally worth it. I cannot wait to record with this bad boy! You will definitely get your money's worth.


----------



## anunnaki (May 4, 2013)

I wish they sold these in europe


----------



## mike90t09 (May 4, 2013)

Nice selection. I believe I'm going to pull the trigger on the 7420 model in white soon lol


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 5, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I wish they sold these in europe



Rejoice! Am I not magnanimous? 
Ibanez RG7421-WH - Thomann Ireland


----------



## Santuzzo (May 5, 2013)

ZeroSignal said:


> Rejoice! Am I not magnanimous?
> Ibanez RG7421-WH - Thomann Ireland



Funny, I saw these on Thomann today as well, considering getting one....


----------



## anunnaki (May 5, 2013)

ZeroSignal said:


> Rejoice! Am I not magnanimous?
> Ibanez RG7421-WH - Thomann Ireland



After posting here I saw it on on thomann as well. Now I have to decide if I'd rather keep my stagemaster or not...


----------



## Santuzzo (May 5, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> After posting here I saw it on on thomann as well. Now I have to decide if I'd rather keep my stagemaster or not...



Stagemaster? Fender/Squier 7-string? Keep it, those are quite rare, and get the Ibby in addition to it


----------



## kylendm (May 5, 2013)

I've been looking for a live guitar for a little bit. How would these hold up to the premiums? I really like my 927QM but it's minty and only want to use it at the studio haha.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 5, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> After posting here I saw it on on thomann as well. Now I have to decide if I'd rather keep my stagemaster or not...




keep the stagemaster,last 3 deals I`ve had for one all have had something major wrong with them.


----------



## IbanezShreds (May 6, 2013)

looking into these i came across and RGD7421. Whats the difference between the RGs and RGDs?


----------



## kylendm (May 6, 2013)

The main difference is the RGD is a 26.5" scale.


----------



## isispelican (May 6, 2013)

and the damned gibraltar of course


----------



## GRIZ (May 6, 2013)

nice to see one that's not black. i must say, i really like the white. it looks way cleaner


----------



## anunnaki (May 6, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> keep the stagemaster,last 3 deals I`ve had for one all have had something major wrong with them.



would that be stagemasters or rg7421s that had something wrong?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 6, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> would that be stagemasters or rg7421s that had something wrong?




stagemasters,good examples of squier7`s are getting rare.

i got a pair of rg7321`s,both are similar but different,I wondering how the new batch compares.
example: my 2009 is beefier and 2 lbs heavier than my 2011,but my 2011 has a nicer better profiled neck and a smaller headstock.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I was just trying to figure out if the white ones are gloss white or matte white? I couldn't find the info anywhere.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 24, 2013)

SDMFVan said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I was just trying to figure out if the white ones are gloss white or matte white? I couldn't find the info anywhere.



Gloss white!


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice! Thanks. Got one on the way and was wondering.


----------



## morphinenight (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread, but i wish to know if someone knows if this guitar is U.S.A. only


----------



## JustMac (Jul 18, 2013)

Just about to buy the white one on Thomann, clicked the link: "This item is no longer part of our stocklist"


----------



## JackPlaysIbanez (Aug 26, 2013)

JustMac said:


> Just about to buy the white one on Thomann, clicked the link: "This item is no longer part of our stocklist"



Ibanez RG7421-WH Electric Guitar

4 left, so hurry, ordered mine last night.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a Really Goodlooking 7421. White pickups with black polepieces and white skirt knobs would look awesome on this


----------



## jokerpanda (Aug 26, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> another USA only white ibanez 7



Mexico have rg7421 in white but we don't have the 7420... :/


----------

